
SoftBank IPO Seeks $18b from Retail Investors - atlasunshrugged
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-11-07/softbank-ipo-is-said-to-seek-18-billion-from-retail-investors
======
umichguy
Related BBC article:
[https://www.bbc.com/news/business-46189850](https://www.bbc.com/news/business-46189850)

